# Wann ist die beste Zeit für Rotaugen?



## Raubfischjäger (25. März 2005)

Hallo, Boardies!

Ich wollte fragen, zu welcher Jahreszeit die Chancen auf Rotaugen am besten sind. 

Welche Methode (Matchrute oder Winkelpicker) würdet ihr empfehlen?

Danke für Eure Antworten!

 #h Raubfischjäger #h


----------



## JonasH (25. März 2005)

*AW: Wann ist die beste Zeit für Rotaugen?*

Für was willst du sie denn fangen?
JAhreszeit.. also jetzt beißen sie gerade ... aber habe gestern nur mitlere und kleine erwischt... und ansonsten habe ich im Herbst sehr schöne gefangen!

MEthode ööm kannst beide Ruten nehmen! mit maden Matchrute halt mit feiner Pose kurz überm Grund! ... oder wo willst du eigentlich fischen?!


----------



## ThomasRö (25. März 2005)

*AW: Wann ist die beste Zeit für Rotaugen?*

Ich habe meine meisten und grössten Rotaugen im Herbst gefangen, sowohl mit Match- wie mit Feederrute.


----------



## DerStipper (25. März 2005)

*AW: Wann ist die beste Zeit für Rotaugen?*

Wenn du am Rhein fischst wie ich denke weil du in Köln wohnst würd ich anstatt ne Matchrute ne Stippe nehmen. Finde die Stippe halt besser 
Feeder mit der Schlaufenmontage und nem liegendem Korb heißt Korbgewicht sollte so 100 g aufwärts betragen.
Bei der Uhrzeit würd ich sagen die beißen von 5.00 bis 21.00 im Sommer bis 23.00 also hast viel Zeit um sie zu beangeln. Köder sollten Pinkies besser sein als Maden sind meine erfahrungen. Weil kleiner und so gehem die Brassen nich so verrückt drauf. Oder Hanfkorn am 20er - 24er Haken Haken müssen so klein sein sonst springt das Korn ab.
Ich denke das war das wichtigste
Achso die Stippe am besten mit nem Lollifischen der etwas überbebleit ist.
Futter würde ich ein Futter mit viel Hanfmehl und Hanf generell bevorzugen.
Man kann Rotaugen auch mit Mistwürmern, Teig, Brotflocke etc. fangen am besten immer so 6 oder 7 verschiedene Köder mit ans Wasser nehmen.


----------



## Brassenkönig (25. März 2005)

*AW: Wann ist die beste Zeit für Rotaugen?*

Die Rotauge gehen im Augenblick sehr gut. Zur Zeit beißen auch die ganz Großen #6 . Vor ein paar Tagen fing ich in der Alster dieses Monsterrotauge von genau 40 cm auf Tauwurm an der Matchrute. Man, das Vieh ging an der Matchrute ab wie einen Rakete. So ein riesiges Rotauge hatte ich zufor noch nie gefangen. Vorgestern fing ich ebenfalls an der Alster die beiden kleineren Rotaugen an der Feederrute auf Maden. Das unter Rotauge ist 31cm und die obere Plötze ist 28 cm lang.


----------



## Angel Andi (27. März 2005)

*AW: Wann ist die beste Zeit für Rotaugen?*

@Brassenkönig

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deinen tollen fängen. Ich war auch Vorgestern am wasser und konnte leider nur zwei kleine Rotaugen landen. Aber besser als garnichts. Gestern ging garnichts kein einziger biss. Weis auch nicht was da los war. 
Dafür konnte ich in der nahegelegenen Bucht den Hechten bei ihrer Paarung zusehen. Ich sage euch soviele Hechte auf einen Haufen hab ich noch nicht gesehen und was für Jonnys.  Wie hast du die rotaugen gefangen, hast du angefüttert? Wenn ja mit was?


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. März 2005)

*AW: Wann ist die beste Zeit für Rotaugen?*

Kommt auch drauf an ob man viele oder eher große Rotaugen fangen will.
Für viele ist sicher die wäremere Jahreszeit besser, für Große nach meinen Erfahrungen aber eher der späte Herbst und das frühe Frühjahr.


----------



## Brassenkönig (27. März 2005)

*AW: Wann ist die beste Zeit für Rotaugen?*

@Angel Andi
Petri Dank. Das Rotauge biss an der Matchrute auf Tauwurm. Der Köder schwebte knapp über dem Grund. Angefüttert hatte ich mit der Plus 4000 Fertigmischung von Ofenloch. Die andereren Rotaugen bissen an der Feederrute auf Maden. Ich hatte mit dem gleichen Futter angefüttert. Pro Angeltour füttere ich meistens so mit 0,5kg-1Kg Futter an. Nach diesem großen Rotauge biss noch ein mittelgroßer Brassen an der Feederrute auf Maden. Hier ein paar Bilder.


----------



## Onkel Petrus (30. März 2005)

*AW: Wann ist die beste Zeit für Rotaugen?*

Genau:
Die meisten im Sommer, bei glühender Mittagshitze mit feinstem Gerät und als Köder eine Made oder Minibrotflocke,
die größten im Frühjahr als Beifang beim Forellenangeln auf ganze Tauwürmer.
So meine Erfahrungen.


----------



## Fabian89 (3. April 2005)

*AW: Wann ist die beste Zeit für Rotaugen?*

die masse fängt man meist im sommer...
aber auch jetzt schon kann man zur richtigen zeit am richten platz jede menge fisch stippen... in einem flachen see in der nähe fängt man jetzt total gut. besser als im sommer, weil im sommer alles verkrautet is...


----------

